# Lokale Webcam ins Netz stellen



## Criminalogy (11. August 2006)

Hallo an alle,

habe ne Webcam an meinem Rechner angeschlossen will diese jetzt so einrichten das man diese über eine dyndns Adresse erreichen kann, nur wie

Beispiel:

Wenn man auf test.dyndns.org geht wird eine index.html angezeigt in der lediglich ein Fenster mit der Webcam ist mehr soll es nicht können. 


Habe schon bei google gesucht bin aber nicht wirklich schlauer geworden.

Ich danke schon mal im vorraus für die antworten.


----------



## chmee (11. August 2006)

1. Du holst Dir ne dyndns-Adresse.
2. Du setzt nen Webserver auf Deinem Rechner auf.
Hier solltest du wissen was Du tust. Ich würde einen Rechner mit
sensitiven/privaten Daten nicht im Netz zugänglich machen.
3. Eine Webcam-Software aufsetzen, die die Bilder lokal oder per
FTP(localhost) an die richtige Stelle schreibt.
Ich glaube bei Logitech war ne Webcam-INet-Software dabei.
4. Dyndns-Updater für IP-Übermittlung installieren.

http://www.webcam2000.info/
http://www.dyndns.com/support/clients/

5. Eine index.html schreiben, die ein Bild zeigt ( zB Webcamjetzt.jpg) und sich per JS alle Sekunde
refresh't.
6. Die Webcamsoftware dazu bringen, alle Sekunde ein Bild mit Namen "Webcamjetzt.jpg" dorthin
schreiben lassen, wo die Webseite sie vermutet.

mfg chmee


----------



## Criminalogy (11. August 2006)

Danke erstmal.

DynDNS Client habe ich, alles was mein Problem hat mit dem FTP in zusammenhang mit dem Webserver zu tun komm da nicht weiter.

Bekomme es nicht hin den Webserver (Apache) mit FileZilla Server zu verlinken.
Es muss doch bestimmt etwas in der http.conf geändert werden oder?


----------



## LRK (4. September 2006)

Hm, also ich bin etwas erschlagen von den technischen Bedingungen, die hier angesprochen wurden.
Ich habe mal vor ein paar Monaten eine einfache USB-Kamera angeschlossen und dann mit einer Software (meistens ein Shareware-Produkt mit begrenzter Laufzeit) das Bild per FTP direkt zum meinem einfachen Webspace geschickt. Eine ganz kleine Seite mit einem Script zum Wiederholen gemacht und fertig. Allerdings gab es Überschneidungen beim Refreshen da die Software beim Sendevorgang die Zeit für wenige Sekunden angehalten hat und so asynchron zum Refresh-Intervall der Seite lief. Also war das Bild immer mal wieder nicht rechtzeitig vorhanden und ich musste große Intervalle einstellen um den Effekt zu reduzieren.
Was ist dieses Dyndns und wozu ist das gut? Bei mir lief's ja auch, ohne dass ich dieses Dyndns berücksichtigt habe.


----------



## chmee (4. September 2006)

? 

Du hast den Apache bei Dir zuhause eingerichtet, nicht wahr ?
Du hast in Apache einen Ordner als Webordner ausgesucht, richtig ?
Warum jetzt noch Filezilla ins Spiel bringen ? 
Du lässt jetzt die Bilder von der WebcamSoftware in jenem Ordner speichern.
Unter dem Namen, der auch in der index.htm benutzt wird.
Dann sollte doch alles funktionieren...

mfg chmee


----------

